# Sebastian Inlet's north jetty will formally open



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sebastian Inlet's north jetty will formally open next Wednesday

By Walter Eager outdoors columnist
August 1, 2003

Next Wednesday will be a red-letter day for all those who fish Sebastian Inlet's north jetty. That is the day that the state of Florida will hold ribbon-cutting ceremonies for the north jetty. 

Then the jetty will be opened for the fishermen and the sight-seers after more than a year of angler-waiting. 

Any knowledgeable fisherman knows that the Sebastian Inlet had been one of the very best fishing spots on the East Coast -- from Maine through Florida. This has been a prime area for redfish, snook, snapper, king mackerel, bluefish, sharks and many another prime species. 

The new 740-foot walkway is an extension of the old jetty, and now makes it easier to fish the rocks at the far east end. 

The present jetty, after alterations, has been raised about three feet above the old cap, and is almost seven feet wider than it previously was. As indicated previously, the new cap over the far east end rocks is 28 feet wide. It is longer on the south side -- 45 feet -- than it is on the north side -- 33 feet. This is because of the curve to the north on the jetty at the east end. 

The project began after examination was made of the damage incurred after Hurricane Floyd hit the area in the summer of 1999. At that time an 80-plus foot section of the east end of the jetty was condemned and cleared. As a result the construction of a new pier was approved. 

This new pier, called a jetty cap, was built over the old jetty. The initial approach , called the saddle, was raised several feet, thus making the entire jetty of equal height. 

The Sebastian Inlet Tax District Commission owns the rock foundation of the jetty and completed the original 700-foot jetty in 1960. The district is responsible for the periodic dredging of the inlet. 

Obviously, veteran anglers are impatient to get back to their favorite fishing grounds. 

Jean Barrett, of Melbourne Beach, said, "I will return to the same bend in the jetty, inletside, and troll my shrimp along those girders. I use a Trol-rite hook with a shrimp impaled on it and let it sink to the bottom of the water, then bump it along. 

"I hate to see the water so cold (70 degrees) now. I look forward to a wider jetty -- it got so crowded before." 








1937, Fishing from the north jetties









Thats were they use to fish.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Woo hoo It is time to get fishing. Fishing should be great there for a few months. All them fish didn't have as much pressure on that jetty as normal and have been holding there for the past year. Last time down in my friends boat we went out and anchored about 75 ft from em and casted small crabs up to jetty and were catching nice drum, sheephead and jacks every cast. Should be interesting to see what people get when they first open it. Hey Koz if I was u I would try to be first in line when they cut that tape!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Calls for a Night Trip*

FL FISHERMAN
From what I understand it's open now that is the formally open day. You know everyone taking credit on how our money was spent. Gonna make it down there this weekend to pull a all nighter and wrestle with some monsters. Let you know.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Good luck down there and please keep us updated on how hot the action is.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Can you fish Sebastian 24/7?

My father-in-law has a little 21' RV that I would love to take down there and do an overnighter.

Wasn't sure of the hours, being a state park and all


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

CAMPING
The central location of Sebastian Inlet’s campground makes it a popular camping spot. It is a mere stone’s throw from the inlet and a short stroll from the beach. All 51 campsites have water and electrical hook-ups, a fire ring with grill and a picnic table. Also available are full restroom facilities, a dump station, laundry facilities and pay phones. Reservations are offered up to 11 months in advance. Camper registration is from 8:00 a.m. until 10:00 p.m.. For camping information and reservations call 1-800-326-3521 or stop by the camping registration office located on the south side of the Sebastian Inlet. 

The park is open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. Entrance fees are $3.25 per vehicle. Yearly passes are also available. Most facilities are wheelchair accessible. For additional information and people who have special needs, please contact the ranger station at (321) 984-4852.

I wonder if the Rangers would help me out with a special need request.









NAAAA I DONT THING SO but its the thought that counts


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks Koz,

I've checked on-line concerning RV reservations at Sebastian, and I see that Fri, Sat and Sun are pretty much booked up until the year 2045  

The upside is, that I work Fri-Mon on alternating months, so some months I get Tue - Thur off, and the campsites appear to be wide open during the week!

Now I just have to convince SWMBO that I REALLY need to do an "all by myself wilderness trek" to Sebastian!

I'll keep an eye open for that dangerous bikini-clad denizen!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Around Thanksgiving last year, I spent a week at St. Sebastian. I went there from Virginia.

It was a fishermen's paradise and offer a lot of variety in one spot. You have the inlet, jetty, surf all on one spot. 

I had my young kids with me so I didn't get a chance to fish all that much, but I saw some wonderful species being caught (large flounder, snook, blues, black drum). My highlight was a 4 lb black drum.

I look forward to going in the fall and will be better prepared with the little experience I gained last year. 

This is truly a beautiful place and I hope there were more places like it all along the east coast. The campground is very well kept and the nicest I have ever seen for a State Park.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Not A Fish Worth It*

Hey ccc6588

Glad to have had you and yours here in fishermen's paradise.
Look us up in the fall I'm only about 20min drive north on the coast. Good to see you had a good time. Don't think I am going to make it there this PM for the overnighter . We are getting pounded be the summer time thunderstorms and Water spouts . I haven't tasted a fish yet that I was willing to give up my life for.  


See YA in the fall


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Another Spot*

Hey MarkDido 

There is another campground thats about 1 1/2 miles north that might have a spot for ya check it out.
Long Point County Recreation Park 321-952-4532 

http://www.campingspacecoast.com/rv_tent/longpoint.htm

http://www.ohwy.com/fl/l/loptcore.htm

http://www.flausa.com/interests/moreinfo.php/ZID23=12805/ListingFormat=fish

The dock at Long Point









Go Gettem
The fish are calling ya


----------

